# Home made Power Sand



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I just used lava cause pumice can be hard to find in bulk. I didn't use Bacter. Don't see the need.


----------



## kilich (May 27, 2012)

cool, where is a good cheap spot to get lava rubble?


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Drop by a landscaping/garden supply place. I'm using crushed lava rock minus the bacter/peat moss under AS right now. Got the wrong size though. LOL


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Never use "tons" if peat moss in your substrate. A little goes a long ways. 

And you would have to have a huge tank to need over $100 in power sand.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Or like my own tanks, do not even use the powersand or the other stuff, just use ADA aqua soil. Works the same. 

I did use a mesh bag full of lava rock but mostly so I could create a hill without adding 2x 9 liter ADA AS bags, but this is just to reduce the volume needed, not for any reasons ADA list. Since the lava is in a mesh bag, the aqua soil will not mix with it and look tacky and mixed together like Fly guano and ground pepper. Hard to pick out then or if you uproot anything or if the slope moves etc.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

You can go with larger sized pieces. That way it will never mix unless you try really hard.


----------

